# What cage and bedding should I use???



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

I am no on the cusp of owning a rat but there is one question I have. What cage and bedding do you all recommend, I know not to use cedar or pine shaving and to keep the cages as lare as possible (minus the bar width) but is there a particular one that pleases you all? I am planning to have two male rats if that helps. Thankyou!


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

I do recommend Aspen or using fleece. I'm not sure about the cage. Mine is homemade. I love it. My dad made it for me and I think it is better than any cage I have seen. Hope this helps!


----------



## Kaija (Jan 10, 2012)

I have this one http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4191242&lmdn=Pet+Type I'm loving it so far. The last time I had a rat, it was just one, and the cage was irrelevant as he spent almost all his time with me. Now, I knew I wouldn't have quite as much time to get these girls out so I got the largest cage I could. This one is similar to the Ferret Nation cage, but the bar spacing is much better for rats. I have parrot toys hung in several spots, and lots of toys.. I use Aspen chips for bedding, but with this cage they aren't actually in the bedding at all..


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I personally use Carefresh Natural, or Carefresh ultra, and I alternate with Yesterdays News scentless cat litter. But anything that's scent free, and not Pine or Cedar is fair game.

As for cages, there are a multitude of options out there! It really depends how many rats you plan on keeping. if it's just 2, cages such as the Super pet exotic, Martins R-680, Frisky Ferret, Rat Manor, and large rabbit cages are popular choices.
For 3-5 rats, cages such as the Single/Double FN/CN by Midwest are great options, as well as the martins R-695, Martins R-699 (RUUD), Feisty Ferret, Midwest Ferret Mansion, Superpet Ferret homes.

And if you are a beginner, i don't recommend getting more then 5 rats hahah, 2-3 is a great start


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

My two boys share a Super Pet My First Home For Exotics. We've had it -after upgrading from a home-made cage- since Christmas and there have been no problems with chewing or escapes or trouble with cleaning it. 
My shelves are lined with fleece while the floor has aspen over it.


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

Thankyou everyone I am going to probrably either make my own cage or get the one Kaija showed me, the bedding will probrably be carefresh and fleece. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

I use fleece in the cage and carefresh in the litter box and my two boys are pretty good about using the litter box, however, they have gotten into the habit of chewing a hole in the corner of the fleece liner and burrowing underneath. They get under there and horse around wrestle and have a great time.


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

Good to know Pip now you got me thinking, maybe I should have some extra fleece in case a rat decides to destroy the other fleece. Thankies!


----------



## SamIAm (Feb 22, 2012)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753352 this is the cage I have for my only child. I really like this cage its easy to clean and move the shelves around. I am trying out the care fresh ultra seems to be doing good and I just bought a little box so hoping she starts to use that its the one with the grate. Her favorite thing is the basket with paper in it and the little hanging box.


----------



## emmabooboo (Jul 24, 2011)

I was a huge Carefresh fan until I discovered Eco bedding. It's like crumpled up recycled paper strips, and my rats *LOVE* it. It's kind of like paper easter grass or basket filling, if that makes sense? Anyway, it fluffs really well and my rats burrow through it and their little tunnels stay put until they destroy them. They just *LOVE* it, and it's really no more expensive than Carefresh.


----------



## Lex (Mar 22, 2012)

I've been using those two, as well. Switching to Eco bedding seemed to help one of my foster rats who was constantly sneezing, but they SEEM to get stinky faster. 

Is there any reason not to use shredded mail an news paper (minus the plastic window envelopes)? 
I have my shredder harvest (1cm squares of paper) in my rat cage right now and they seem good with it (and that's totally free!), but I wouldn't make a habbit of it if anyone knows of any particular reason not to use it.


----------



## ladymakaveli (Sep 9, 2010)

I use a mix. First I layer the bottom with newspaper (makes cleaning up easier), then a thin layer of next day news cat litter (little pellet like stuff) then a layer of Aspen wood shaving bedding & then I shred some newspaper (mostly cause its soft & they like to play with it/build nest with it. I also use fleece pieces for them to play with/nest with & line some of the cage shelves w/ fleece & make there hammocks out of it. So pretty much as long as you stay away from the no-no bedding anything else is fair game.


----------



## emmabooboo (Jul 24, 2011)

Lex--I combat that with a layer of Aspen underneath a thick layer of the Eco. One of my rats sneezes (not a lot, but enough for me to notice) on Aspen alone but the Eco over it seems to be enough to keep her from sneezing, and the thin layer of Aspen helps with the odor control, and helps keep the Eco dry.

Most of the people I know personally who keep rats use newspaper run through a paper shredder (strips) as bedding. It's cheap and it works for them.


----------



## ratlover5 (Jun 9, 2012)

get Boxo bedding it is a cheaper and better version of carefresh. as for the cage get the All Living Things Pet Home for Rats.


----------

